# Unbranded 10.1 tablet locked



## windyjoyner83 (Aug 13, 2015)

my 10 inch unbranded tablet is locked and we cannot get into it. I have tried all the passwords that we had possible. Cannot open it. No internet connection so can't use email to reset it. I was told I could press certain button combos to reset it. How would I possibly do this?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Read the rules!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Post a picture of the front and back so I can perhaps figure out what brand it is. No guarantee that I can determine what it is.
Did you get a "user manual" which is probably a tiny booklet with it? If so look through and perhaps you can get a name and model or company from the booklet.

There are key combos like power and volume up or volume down that factory reset devices. There is no "one size fits all" way to return to factory settings.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Liz - we do not provide assistance with passwords or unlocking machines, especially when it is a first post.
We have no way of knowing if the request is genuine or hacking or an acquired?? machine.
The rule can be harsh on occasions but is there to protect the site and its members.


----------

